# Mag 2D stock krypton vs OEM xenon, difference?



## Handlobraesing (Oct 27, 2006)

I can't really tell the difference and for the 2D, there's no difference in lumen output between the xenon and krypton per Mag website. What makes one better than the other?

Perhaps, I should have been clear on conditions. Mag offers OEM Krypton(stock) as well as OEM xenon. What is the advantage of one over the other when used under designed conditions (powered from 2D alkaline cells in an unmodified 2D Maglite)


----------



## Mikeg23 (Oct 27, 2006)

I can't really tell a difference either. The xenon seems to be whiter, but not exactly brighter. Also the xenon will not focus down as well, at least for me I can't get rid of the donut hole. 

Their both useless to me, but I am interested to hear others opinions.


----------



## DrifT3R (Oct 27, 2006)

Maglites are famous for their donuts. I don't think the bulb has muchimpact on the beam. From what i've heard, Xenon is whiter.


----------



## strat1080 (Oct 27, 2006)

I would say the Xenon is a tad brighter but probably not enough to make a visible difference. I think Mag states that their Xenon bulbs are more efficient than Krypton bulbs and will get the same battery life with slightly more output.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Oct 27, 2006)

In a 2 C or D M*g, the only upgrade besides multi AA/Li-Ion hotwires is the M*glite LED module.

It fixes the beam and the color of the output in one easy step.

In a 2 cell it's a NO BRAINER!


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Oct 27, 2006)

I have a load of different 2D bulbs from different maufactures.

and how well they focus in a maglite depends on the height of the filament inside of the bulb.

and they can vary by quite a bit.

regards.

John.


----------



## Lupercal (Oct 28, 2006)

If you have a spare $250 You could always get Black Bear to sell you one of his converted Mag 2D's. At an apparently genuine 678 lumens if you don't like the beam colour, you can probably use it as a firelighter 

Loop


----------



## Lupercal (Oct 28, 2006)

Dammit, I thought I deleted that sig. Is it still there? I'll find another one till I know if that phrase is kosher here. And sorry for double post.

Loop
Tasmania

(I see: deleting the sig is retroactive. So nobody has any idea what I'm going on about and this post is entirely pointless. Well, I'm still learning the ropes...)


----------



## Nubo (Oct 28, 2006)

When I tested them, they were VERY close. The Xenon pulled slightly higher current (and caused the voltage to sag slightly more). The power was 4x2500mAH Energizer NiMH.

Magnumstar 3cell (Xe) V(unlit)=5.13, V(lit)=4.89, A=1.02 Watts=4.99
Mag Whitestar 3cell (Kr) V(unlit-=5.13, V(lit)=4.98,A=.99, Watts=4.93

My experience matched what most others report -- the Xenon version dies more readily when used for over-volting.


----------



## Icebreak (Oct 28, 2006)

Handlobraesing –

At the 6 cell level the Xenon to Krypton brightness difference can be seen. At the 2 cell level the Xenon to Krypton brightness difference is hard to detect. The color difference should be detectable. I don’t know of a good HotWire solution for 2 Alkies. I’m sure there is one but I don’t know what it is. Probably something tiny. You probably know that Mag 2Ds are highly flexible in that 6 series in a 3 bi 2 holder runs many lamps.

Mike23 –

At tight focus there should be no donut hole. Flakey looking spot, sure but no donut hole. Check the lateral focus (side-to-side). If you are seeing a comet shaped spot you can bend the PR flange to move the the bulb over to center.

Drifter –

The difference in gases, filament thickness, filament shape and spiral count impact beam performance. The OEM reflector output is based on the input it receives from the focal point.

Strat1080 –

That’s my understanding too.

PeanutButterJellySandwich –

I think Handlo is looking for an incan solution.

PM me your mailing addy. I’ve had a 3854 Low with your name on it setting here for several months. I just seem to always run out of circular TUITs.

TinderBox (UK) –

I couldn’t agree more. Axial focus is the most important. Lateral focus is often overlooked. Filament height and filament structural arc/no arc shape is important for axial focus.

Lupercal –

On what internet forum did you find this 678 lumen Maglite fire starter?


----------



## Mikeg23 (Oct 28, 2006)

Icebreak said:


> Handlobraesing –
> Mike23 –
> 
> At tight focus there should be no donut hole. Flakey looking spot, sure but no donut hole. Check the lateral focus (side-to-side). If you are seeing a comet shaped spot you can bend the PR flange to move the the bulb over to center.


 
I can't get rid of the donut hole on my 2D or 2C-123A with the Xenon bulb by focusing it. On the 2D I use an LED and on the 2C-123A I use a krypton because of this.

I figured that since it happens with four different lights and 3 different bulbs that it was just normal.


----------



## Icebreak (Oct 28, 2006)

I'm thinking your target range is greater than 3 feet to a white wall. This is odd. It should be impossible but you are seeing it. I need to think on this one. Those are Mags, right? I'm just asking because I know other reflectors will produce a donut hole at tight focus even at 30 feet and greater.:thinking:


----------



## Mikeg23 (Oct 28, 2006)

3 feet 30 feet doesn't matter. Now your making me think I should try this again.

I actually wasn't even using a white wall to focus the 2C-123A I was shining it on a tree that was on the other side of the yard. I can deal with the ugly beam of a krypton, but can't stand a donut hole.

I really love the throw of that light.


----------



## Icebreak (Oct 28, 2006)

Naw, Mikeg23. I don't think trying it again will change the results. If you see it you see it. 

If I run across a Mag-Num Star 2 cell Xenon I'll buy it and try to replicate what you are reporting.

However it's happening, this may be why some don't see an increase in performance. 

Things that make you go hmmm.


----------



## Lupercal (Oct 28, 2006)

Icebreak said:


> Lupercal –
> 
> On what internet forum did you find this 678 lumen Maglite fire starter?



This isn't where I found it, but it's the homepage. Apparently he has it up to 720 now.

http://www.blackbearflashlights.com/

Loop


----------



## Icebreak (Oct 28, 2006)

That's a Maglite 2D 6 cell HotWire. About a buck twenty-five, buck fifty tops in parts and shipping. I can put one together in less than 15 minutes including Pro-Gold. Skilled setting of lamp focus may take another 15-20 minutes.


----------



## Lighthouse one (Oct 28, 2006)

I think you'll find the difference in that you can use the xenon one cell more than spec...and it does great overdriven. A 3 cell (radio shack #103 or Garrity # hpx30) in a 4-c cell 3 d mag for instance.....great output.


----------



## Illum (Oct 28, 2006)

i've used the kry[]Dtons....they tend to blacken with use, so far not one of my xenon bulbs blackened....just thats just me.


----------



## ElectronGuru (Sep 30, 2007)

Just did a photo comparison:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/176109


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Sep 30, 2007)

If no amount of twisting will focus a M*g it would likely be because the cam got worn somehow. It won't quite let the bulb get down to the proper focus depth.

I had one stock reflector that I had trouble with but I had done something to make it so. It didn't occur naturally.

You could always lock the bulb pedestal down, cut the cam off and focus that way.


----------



## ElectronGuru (Sep 30, 2007)

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> focus a M*g



May I ask, did Mag do something to **** people off?


 <- genuinely wants to know​


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Sep 30, 2007)

M*g the LIGHTS are decent dependable (if not all that great at MAKING light) lights.

M*g the company has an army of lawyers who pounce on anyone who makes anything even close.

So I choose to never spell out M*g.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 1, 2007)

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> So I choose to never spell out M*g.



LMAO a 'Mag' here is another name for an aftermarket sports rim for your car/ute/SUV 


IIRC didn't Mag Instruments crack down on aftermarket modder's using their trademark in the advertisement of such products?


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Oct 1, 2007)

I don't know about that...

But to go back to the subject of this thread. I don't know that anything powered by 2D would be any better than an LED. And a M*gLed is easily gotten.

If you can get a 2D-6AA or 2D-4AA adapters the world opens up considerably!

I have a 2C M*gLED that is quite useable and nice. I don't have a 2C or 2D incandescent of any sort save for a Rayovac in the truck that was given to me. All other 2Cell stuff is LED.


----------



## ampdude (Oct 1, 2007)

There is a noticeable difference at every power level. The difference between 4D krypton and 4D xenon is pretty recognizable. I replace the stock bulbs and use the magnumstar xenon 4 cell bulbs in my 6V lantern lights. Gives the light a little more reach and better color temperature.


----------

